# 300 Dogs Dumped in Uninhabited Island, Malaysia



## legene8 (May 20, 2009)

Hello all animal lovers,
just to share the news from my country, and more updates on these links: MALAYSIA CENTRAL: Please Help This Puppy: Dogs Rescue Mission
Pummkins Pitch

Or you can google 'Pulau Ketam Dogs' to get the whole picture of the event.

Hopefully we can all extend our prayers to the volunteers out there in this deserted island to save the dogs, but rescue mission is not easy especially when this is a swamp with wild animals like snakes and boars. Many volunteers & head of mission Sabrina from Furry Friends Farm are simply kind hearted commoners who were not trained rescue professionals; in general we have yet to reach the level like western countries where animal welfares are prioritize.

Kindly help spread the word and give support to them.

* The image shows a dog swimming towards the rescue boat.

Love, 
Tamara, London


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my god this has reduced me to tears, please tell me you recued that dog that was swimming towards the boat, please say you didn't turn him away or sail off :sad:


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Horrible!! &#304;t does not matter how hard you try to change things - when you read stories like this makes you feel that whatever you do its a drop in the ocean.


----------



## legene8 (May 20, 2009)

Dear all, 
Yes the dog that the was swimming over to the rescuers were saved! =) The dog is named Grace, when it was sent to the vet, it was found that there were flesh eating maggots in his wound.

Story of Grace: Birds Talking Too: Flesh Eating Maggots!

He is now happily living in Furry Friends Farm, a no kill dog sanctuary for unwanted strays.

Link: scroll down & you should be able to see some updates on Grace. 
Furry Friends Farm

Rescue mission is still ongoing on the island, to date approximately less than 40 dogs are saved. More than half of the dumped strays (from original 300) are presumed dead due to the uninhabitable conditions, they have either drowned in the mangroved swamps or bitten by snakes. There are actually 2 main islands where these dogs are dumped. On the smaller islet, it is submerged during high tide. So well yeah, just imagine.

A detailed narrative of the island: (see video)
Pummkin's Pitch » Blog Archive » Rescuing The Remainders

Sadly, Malaysia is still way backward in terms of animal rescue. There is even dispute between animal rescue communities who are power hungry & trying to win media attention. It absolutely lowers the volunteers' morale when they 
their ultimate motto is to save the dogs. As for rescue bodies from the government, there are endless meetings and red tape ongoing but minimal action done to date. This is common in developing countries in SE Asia.

My only hope is for all dog lovers to give moral support to the volunteers out there who are only ordinary people sacrificing their time & effort for this mission. And ironically, these group of people are mostly from the middle & lower income people. This is much needed because time is running out & disputes between dog rescuers are getting intense each day. We shall not take sides, but please put these poor dogs in our prayers each time.

Key volunteer contacts: 
Sabrina of Furry Friend Farms
Furry Friends Farm

Pamela 
Pummkin's Pitch

Donald Tan
Birds Talking Too

God bless.

warmest, 
Tamara


----------



## legene8 (May 20, 2009)

Dear all, 
Yes the dog that the was swimming over to the rescuers were saved! =) The dog is named Grace, when it was sent to the vet, it was found that there were flesh eating maggots in his wound.

Story of Grace: Birds Talking Too: Flesh Eating Maggots!

He is now happily living in Furry Friends Farm, a no kill dog sanctuary for unwanted strays.

Link: scroll down & you should be able to see some updates on Grace. 
Furry Friends Farm

Rescue mission is still ongoing on the island, to date approximately less than 40 dogs are saved. More than half of the dumped strays (from original 300) are presumed dead due to the uninhabitable conditions, they have either drowned in the mangroved swamps or bitten by snakes. There are actually 2 main islands where these dogs are dumped. On the smaller islet, it is submerged during high tide. So well yeah, just imagine.

A detailed narrative of the island: (see video)
Pummkin's Pitch » Blog Archive » Rescuing The Remainders

Sadly, Malaysia is still way backward in terms of animal rescue. There is even dispute between animal rescue communities who are power hungry & trying to win media attention. It absolutely lowers the volunteers' morale when they 
their ultimate motto is to save the dogs. As for rescue bodies from the government, there are endless meetings and red tape ongoing but minimal action done to date. This is common in developing countries in SE Asia.

My only hope is for all dog lovers to give moral support to the volunteers out there who are only ordinary people sacrificing their time & effort for this mission. And ironically, these group of people are mostly from the middle & lower income people. This is much needed because time is running out & disputes between dog rescuers are getting intense each day. We shall not take sides, but please put these poor dogs in our prayers each time.

Key volunteer contacts: 
Sabrina of Furry Friend Farms
Furry Friends Farm

Pamela 
Pummkin's Pitch

Donald Tan
Birds Talking Too

God bless.

warmest, 
Tamara


----------



## legene8 (May 20, 2009)

Hello again, 
Would like to share some images which totally made my heart cringe.

the first image was of a dog hanging on the mangrove swamps on the islet waiting to be saved. This was back in early May & he was the first dog saved, named Hope.

The second image is named Salvation. He was spotted by rescuers in early May in a photograph of the island, hence this photo is low in resolution because it is enlarged many times. Sadly,hope is diminishing among rescuers for his living chances by now (almost 4 weeks gone!). Firstly because he was a small mixed breed of shih tzu, the weaker breeds are normally cannibalized by the bigger dogs who are fighting for food.

How this dog rescue mission was initiated in early may:
MALAYSIA CENTRAL: Sightings: Skeletons In The Island

Love, 
Tamara


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

God that's terrible. I hope those dogs are OK and recovering well - very bad. Don't understand who could such a thing


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Digusting, thankfully at least one got saved


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

oh my god, what can we do to help? im crying so much at this, its horrific.


----------



## legene8 (May 20, 2009)

Hello all, 
thank you for your concern!

What we can do to help is: 
1) give moral support through emails or comments on blogs to the core volunteers like Sabrina Yeap from Furry Friends Farm or Pamela Lim of Pummkin's Pitch. The main volunteer groups are holding on from the public support like us. 
**Please note that these volunteers are only ordinary folks who have taken the courage to embark on this rescue mission. They are using their own transportation & time to work on this. I have attached the links to their blogs in previous posts.

2) Help spread this news to your friends & family. We are hoping IF more pressure is given to the government, they could act on this more swiftly.

3) facebook group: Login | Facebook

The reason this happened was: 
There was an overpopulation of dogs from the main island (called Pulau Ketam) of approximately 2000 dogs. The residence find this situation difficult to cope so the only way was to send off some & let them fend for themselves.

This 'solution' is cruel & short sighted. The residents & people in malaysia in general are less exposed to appreciate the welfare of animals or even consider neutering as a method of solution at the earlier stage.

Residents were awarded some cash monies for the capture of these dogs sent to the island, so they managed to capture 300 so quickly in early March. (Yes, those dogs have been on the uninhabited island since March 2009, so most of them has already been dead but rescuers are hopeful that probably some are still surviving)


----------



## legene8 (May 20, 2009)

Quick update on Grace, yes the black dog who was swimming over.

He is reported to be in intensive care by Sabrina. So we are all extending our prayers to him & hope he can pull through.

Story: Birds Talking Too: Grace, Please Be Strong!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

this is terrible, im praying Grace will make it, & the other dogs can be saved x


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

that's really terrible i would help if i could, ill write when this internet is working properly!

xxx


----------

